# XFCE theming



## knightjp (Apr 16, 2019)

I would like to know how to install a theme that I downloaded from this site... https://www.xfce-look.org/p/1210504/


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 16, 2019)

The how to is described on the site you linked:


> Installation:
> 
> 1. Unzip and copy the "Mantis", "Mantis Dusk" & "Mantis Night" folders in to your "~/.themes/" directory.
> 2. Open Xfce Appearance settings and select the theme.
> ...


----------



## knightjp (Apr 16, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> The how to is described on the site you linked:


Thank you for the reply.. Of course when looking for the ~/.themes directory it says "No such file or directory".

Well.. I tried making the directory and it worked, but the window borders remained the same as the old theme.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 16, 2019)

knightjp said:


> ..., but the window borders remained the same as the old theme.



Have you selected the theme besides in Xfce Appearance Settings also in Xfce Window Manager Settings?


----------

